# Problem in Free calls in "BBG FN COMBO 600" plan



## mpadhu (Feb 20, 2013)

Hi Friends,

I received the BSNL usage bill a couple of days back. I noticed that the free calls were charged. There are 250 free calls in the plan "BBG FN COMBO 600" but in the bill it has been mentioned that just 8 calls are free and those 8 calls are "Free Usage Amount-ONNET". Please refer the attached image for more clarification.

Please let me know whether any of you have faced this issue and how to resolve it.



  <<-- Attached image

Thanks in advance.


----------



## tkin (Feb 20, 2013)

mpadhu said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> I received the BSNL usage bill a couple of days back. I noticed that the free calls were charged. There are 250 free calls in the plan "BBG FN COMBO 600" but in the bill it has been mentioned that just 8 calls are free and those 8 calls are "Free Usage Amount-ONNET". Please refer the attached image for more clarification.
> 
> ...


Contact BSNL CC, they'll refund it during the next billing cycle.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Feb 20, 2013)

free calls in combo plans are only applicable to calls within bsnl network(landline/mobile).calls made to other service provider numbers are not free.


----------

